# Η συναισθηματική διαφορά ματζόρε-μινόρε



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να το έχουμε ξαναπεί, αλλά έβρισκα πάντα γοητευτικό το πώς η κλίμακα επηρεάζει την συναισθηματική ακουστική ενός κομματιού. Μερικά παραδείγματα από ματζόρε σε μινόρε και τούμπαλιν (το πρώτο εντελώς εκτός εποχής). Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλά εμένα τα καλάντα σε μινόρε μού ακούγονται καλύτερα:


----------

